# antelope mount??



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

i recieved my first antelope back from the taxidermist about a year ago.....right away i could not get the odor to go away.....you all know the odor im talkin about......so i let it sit in our unfinished basement for 3-4 months...bring it back out put it in the room and it still smells like antelope very bad!!!!!!could it be some type gland? is there anything i can do? Didnt get tanned good enough? Take it back to taxidermist? anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Something he did wrong. Just got my dad's back the other day and it doesn't smell. Non of the others we have have smelled.[/url]


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

all of the "stink goats" mounts i have ever seen or had done have never smelled like any think. i think yours was mounted poorly


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah i agree i have two goats mounted and nither of them have that destinct goat smell to them


----------



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just saw your post.

That black spot on the antelope neck/jaw has a gland under it. It needs to be fleshed down to the point where the gland is gone, but not into the hair roots. Fussy job. If the gland was mised- it will never go away.

I would take it to another Taxi- have em order you a cape and remount your horns on a different form/hide.

I send my hides out for fleshing and tanning on Antelope, since I am never sure about that gland. It costs me more, but its money well spent. If your guy wasnt familiar with those glands, you could be in trouble.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have three goat shoulder mounts in the house and none smell. Your taxidermist screwed up...


----------

